# conquistare - corteggiare - baccagliare - provarci



## Wolverine

If I'm trying to get a girl (to become her boyfriend\or to go out with her).. is there any informal verb to say that?

In pratica un equivalente del nostro "baccagliare"

Thanks
Gigi


----------



## Broca's Area

Credo che _baccagliare_ nel significato di "corteggiare, provarci" si usi solo a Torino e in zone limitrofe! Mi piacerebbe sapere se è così.


----------



## MAVERIK

Broca's Area said:
			
		

> Credo che _baccagliare_ nel significato di "corteggiare, provarci" si usi solo a Torino e in zone limitrofe! Mi piacerebbe sapere se è così.


 
No, si usa anche in Toscana, forse non da tutte la parti, ma si usa.


----------



## Broca's Area

Interessante, grazie MAVERIK. Però forse siamo off topic.. Non so quale sia l'equivalente in inglese che ha richiesto Wolverine.


----------



## TimLA

Hmmm....

conquistare = conquest/conquer = implica sesso - non va
corteggiare = "to court", "to romance", "to woo" (Diz WR) - Vecchi !! non vanno
baccagliare = "to court" - Vecchio - non va

Forse:

To ask for a date...
To win her over...
To dog her...
To hound dog her...
To hound her...

Non so se abbiamo un verbo simplice per il concetto...forse gli altri hanno alcune idee !?


----------



## Dushnyoni

TimLA said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> conquistare = conquest/conquer = implica sesso - non va
> corteggiare = "to court", "to romance", "to woo" (Diz WR) - Vecchi !! non vanno
> baccagliare = "to court" - Vecchio - non va
> 
> Forse:
> 
> To ask for a date...
> To win her over...
> To dog her...
> To hound dog her...
> To hound her...
> 
> Non so se abbiamo un verbo simplice per il concetto...forse gli altri hanno alcune idee !?


In Kenya si dice "To tune a babe/chick". Forse troppo slang o giovanile.


----------



## fox71

Tim, can't you say in English "to chat a girl up"?


----------



## moodywop

While waiting for Tim's expert advice on pick-up lines (_Do you come here often?, Haven't we met before?, I remember you from somewhere)_ I just wanted to say that chatting somebody up just means striking up a conversation with someone you're attracted to (whether that leads to a one-night stand, a date or a relationship is another matter).


----------



## fox71

"Baccagliare" spesso è usato proprio al fine di raggiungere tale scopo...


----------



## moodywop

fox71 said:
			
		

> "Baccagliare" spesso è usato proprio al fine di raggiungere tale scopo...


 
Non l'avevo mai sentito ma l'ho trovato in De Mauro:

2 v.tr. RE sett., nel gergo giovanile, tentare un approccio con una persona dell’altro sesso: *lo ha baccagliato tutta la sera *


This example might help native speakers come up with an English equivalent. Can you say _he's been trying to pick her up/he's been chasing her/he's been after her/he's been making passes at her all night_?


----------



## TimLA

Then I misunderstood the question.
It seems to me that the question was fpr a single word, verb, or a short phrase that describes the concept of trying to get a girl to go out with someone. I looked up baccagliare and got the feeling that it is (1) "yelling" and (2) in young-people's parlance, it's the concept of a asking someone out for a date.
If you're looking for pick-up lines, here's one or two:

So what's your sign?
Do you come here often?
Do you have a sister?
You smell nice.
So what do you call the other one?
Do you want to call me in the morning, or just nudge me?
Here are some more examples.
And, they never work...look here.

In my experience, the following are sure-things: 

Put your cell-phone to your ear and say:
Jeeves, pull the Rolls around and get the Leer ready, I want to go to Aspen tonight.

or

Sell 100,000 shares of Microsoft and move it to my account. I need to buy a gift for my new girlfriend - she's standing right beside me....


----------



## TimLA

moodywop said:
			
		

> No, you didn't, Tim. I was just making a joke about your expertise after fox asked you about "chatting up"
> 
> There is one of your (tried and tested, I presume ) pick-up lines that I don't get(or at least I hope it doesn't mean what I think it might mean ):
> 
> _So what do you call the other one?_


 
Sorry...But I've got to PM you on that one!


----------



## Wolverine

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> In Kenya si dice "To tune a babe/chick". Forse troppo slang o giovanile.


 
Hehe I like it..

I will definitively use it!

Thanks to all.


----------



## Blitman

Wolverine said:


> If I'm trying to get a girl (to become her boyfriend\or to go out with her).. is there any informal verb to say that?
> 
> In pratica un equivalente del nostro "baccagliare"
> 
> Thanks
> Gigi


Well people, this one certainly did try you all out!
No-one has suggested an easy answer to the original question.
What I say when I've been "baccagliando" una donna tutta la sera è:

"I've been trying it on with that one for the last 3 hours and no joy....."

she would usually say something negative like:

"Are you trying it on with me?" or "stop trying it on with me" (i.e "basta baccagliarmi")

Satisfied?


In Liverpool you say "trying it on"
"I was trying it on with her all night and didn't get anywhere"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Just in case any of you guys were working on an Italian lady, I've never heard "baccagliare" in my life.
I'd suggest you say conquistare or corteggiare


----------



## prowlerxpla

blitman said:
			
		

> In Liverpool you say "trying it on"
> "I was trying it on with her all night and didn't get anywhere"


Here in the Roman empire we use "provarci" or "battere i pezzi" instead of "baccagliare:
ci ho provato (con lei) tutta la sera ma niente;
le ho battuto i pezzi tutta la sera e domani ci esco.
So I noted that trying it on is very similar to provarci


----------



## Blitman

Dear PaulfromItaly, I learned Italian in Piedmont, and I heard 'baccagliare' so many times I thought it was a real Italian word!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Blitman said:


> Dear PaulfromItaly, I learned Italian in Piedmont, and I heard 'baccagliare' so many times I thought it was a real Italian word!



I didn't say it's not real 
I said I've never heard it before (like many other regional/old fashioned/out-of-use terms).
Hardly anyone would understand you if you used that word here in Brescia 



> *baccagliare* _ausiliare: avere_
> 
> 
> _(*regionale*)_ nel *gergo giovanile*, specialmente settentrionale, corteggiare con malaccorta o maldestra insistenza


Maybe I'm just too old..


----------



## AnnyPan

Paul, temo che il tuo dizionario del gergo giovanile sia un po' arretrato!
Di parole con lo stesso significato se ne sentono moltissime, "provarci" è la più diffusa, ma anche "tacchinare", "provolare", "fare il provolone con"... tutte hanno sfumature leggermente diverse. E anche "baccagliare" l'ho sentita spesso!
Sapevo anche qualche modo di dire Bresciano importato da amiche in università, ma non riesco proprio a ricordarmelo mannaggia...:-D


----------



## coeurdenids

It's a little "tra ragazzi" but "*hit on someone*" is also very common. "That guy was trying to *hit on* her". A little older, but with a bit more charm, "I'm trying to *put the moves* on her". Or "I'm *putting the make* on her (with maybe a sexual motive, for a "quickie"). I'm sure our "parents" in England have some delightful equivalents!


----------



## Sharpener

... queste si che sono discussioni!!!
credo che si possa tradurre cosi':

"to get the moves on" / "to catch" = provarci, nel senso proprio di "baccagliare", ovvero avvicinarsi, darsi un mossa, rompere il ghiaccio (che rimane ice-breaking... testuale!)

"to put the moves on" = provarci in modo esplicito

comunque baccagliare si dice anche in sicilia!
in baccaglio we trust!


----------



## Azazel81

coeurdenids said:


> It's a little "tra ragazzi" but "*hit on someone*" is also very common. "That guy was trying to *hit on* her".


 
That was my first option, actually 

PS: in Italiano ce n'è un'altra, poco usata (anzi direi che oltre ad essere poco usata è diffusa solo nella zona dove abito io della provincia di Milano), ma che è decisamente idiomatica:

"smarmellare"

Deriva dall'azione che si fa col coltello per spalmare la marmellata, che assomiglia in qualche modo al cosiddetto "lecchinaggio"... qui da noi, quando uno ci prova con una e fa il "lecchino" ci si lecca la mano davanti a lui.. e si dice che "sta smarmellando con quella". 

Però ripeto, è usato solo qui.


----------



## Amarcord82

Direi che "provarci con una ragazza" sia comprensibile in tutta Italia. Poi esistono tanti sinonimi a seconda delle zone come quelli già citati. In Romagna si dice spesso intortare. Che può vuoler dire convincere una persona in generale, oppure corteggiare/provarci quando è riferito ad una ragazza.


----------



## bolso

Sarei interessato alla traduzione del verbo baccagliare nel senso romano cristiano del termine, 

Signora, che gia' comincia a baccagliare? 

oppure 

andiamo a baccagliare all'ufficio 

cioe lamentarsi, anche rumorosamente e in modo fastidioso.

complain non va bene - lamentare
argue non va bene - litigare

ps che devo aprire un altro post?


----------



## furs

Baccagliare nel senso di beccarsi, bisticciare potrebbe essere reso con 'to bicker'.


----------



## rafanadal

"Se ci provo son sfacciato, se non ci provo son coglione" quoting infamous line by Diego Abatantuono 
How about: "If I hit on her I'm sassy, if I don't I'm a chump"?


----------



## Tegs

rafanadal said:


> "If I hit on her I'm sassy cheeky, if I don't I'm a chump a moron" ?



Non usare sassy - mi sa che si usi normalmente parlando di donne, non di uomini (è americano, non lo usiamo qui). Chump mi suona molto datato, al meno in inglese britannico (forse non è così in inglese americano però).


----------



## Salbina

What about "move in on" someone?

For example, "Don't worry, I'm not trying to move in on you, I just want to be friends".

(By the way, "baccagliare" is completely unheard of in Puglia, where we mostly use "provarci" or even "intortare", though the latter has a negative nuance).


----------



## Odysseus54

Neanch'io ho mai senito 'baccagliare'.  Direi anch'io che 'provarci' o magari 'puntare' (che poi sarebbe quello che fa il cane da caccia quando si ferma 'puntando' la preda per il cacciatore) sono due possibilita' piu' normalmente e universalmente comprensibili delle tante espressioni gergali/regionali comprese solo da sottoinsiemi della popolazione.

The same reason why I would stay away from some juvenile expression used in Kenya (#6), and learn more universally known expressions - 'make a pass at someone' is another one which, at least in AE, would be both colloquial and easily understood.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I think I've also heard "come on to someone". Maybe a native can confirm it.

Edit: per la cronaca, non ho mai sentito baccagliare neanche io, dalle mie parti non si usa (e non sono troppo vecchio ), come già ribadito da Paul tra l'altro. Di solito si dice "provarci con".


----------



## london calling

TheCrociato91 said:


> I think I've also heard "come on to someone". Maybe a native can confirm it.
> ".


Definitely.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> Definitely.



No way! I tried that on some hot chick I met in Ravello and it didn't work!

Phil


----------



## london calling

MR1492 said:


> No way! I tried that on some hot chick I met in Ravello and it didn't work!
> 
> Phil


Ho ho. She obviously didn't understand your American ways!


----------

